# George meets the snow



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George a few mins ago in the snow


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah GG has grown up  Love these photos as he looks like he is having a great time and he is still gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Enjoy the snow George ... Honey & Picnic would like to chase you around your back garden


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

They are fab photos - he is so adorable xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwwww George, gorgeous as ever 
Oakley & I are very jealous as we've only got rain


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

lovely george in the snow,eden and willow enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great photos! It looks like he loves playing in the snow!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Crazy (Jan 6, 2012)

George is soooo handsome! Lovely photo's.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy wont come in he loves it,think he's eatting it more then playing in it though!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buddy wont come in he loves it,think he's eatting it more then playing in it though!


Same here Donna, George has eaten loads of it, but then is is partial to an icecube or two lol


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

George has a lovely coat now !
Looks like most 'poo's enjoy the snow !


----------

